# Smoked weed for the first time



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

So i just tried weed for the first time and took about 5 hits which shouldve gotten me high but bc my dp is so damb intense i did not feel a thing. Maybe bc i already feel high 24/7 but without the emotions that come with it. for the people who have smoked weed with dp (not the ones that get triggered by it) have to say about this?


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

You're pushing your luck.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

dont be smoking weed.. all i hear is it makes shit worse, ill never touch that shit again


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

dpsucks said:


> You're pushing your luck.


 meaning what


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Meaning you really shouldn't be using any psychoactive substance when you have mental health issues.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Smoked weed not more than a month ago.

Not feeling anything your first time is normal depending on what you used and how you smoked it. There are plenty of different factors that would go into something like this, but it's a normal experience among new users. Plus, you would definitely notice if you were high. At least in my case, the feeling of depersonalization is starkly different from the high after smoking. This time around, I think you just got caught with a poor first experience. It happened to me and many, many others - I wouldn't worry too much about it.



dpsucks said:


> Meaning you really shouldn't be using any psychoactive substance when you have mental health issues.


I also agree with this statement.

While some people have been known to find positive or neutral effects in psychoactive substances, it can sometimes be a gamble. At the end of the day, it always depends on the person. I'm able to do both marijuana and alcohol while depersonalized with little-to-no effect. Regardless, as dpsucks said, these kind of things are rarely advocated for and hardly recommended. In the future, I would caution you to stay away from these kinds of things unless you know for sure that you're good to handle it.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

dpsucks said:


> Meaning you really shouldn't be using any psychoactive substance when you have mental health issues.


FACT!

Russian Roulette comes to mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

How did u get dp alnadine? You would of loved to smoke before dp as it can be a great time but not while dped


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

nicewon said:


> How did u get dp alnadine? You would of loved to smoke before dp as it can be a great time but not while dped


 it was triggered by an amotional trauma but ive had several traumas that accumulated throughout my life. And ya my cousins were high and laughing and being retarded but i couldnt understand it bc i felt and feel nothing like usual


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Madness. let weed go. I was a 24/7 for many years, too many to think about, giving it up was hard, what was harder was watching my friends who get stoned every day and realising I was once one of them. It's almost like starting life over, understanding the simple things, not the need to go get high, sure it's tough... but once you stop running from pain and blocking it out, you can do what you need to make life better....

Plus if you can't feel it, but yet it will make things worse, quit while you are ahead, seriously, let it go


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

CK1 said:


> Madness. let weed go. I was a 24/7 for many years, too many to think about, giving it up was hard, what was harder was watching my friends who get stoned every day and realising I was once one of them. It's almost like starting life over, understanding the simple things, not the need to go get high, sure it's tough... but once you stop running from pain and blocking it out, you can do what you need to make life better....
> 
> Plus if you can't feel it, but yet it will make things worse, quit while you are ahead, seriously, let it go


Probably better distancing yourself from these "So called friends" CK1

You will probably find that they are burnouts who do f**k all else with their lives...They are basically strung out on weed...Some of them may even work and have hobbies and play sports etc and lead apparently normal lives but take the weed away and watch what happens to them....Their lives are governed by weed even though they seem fine...These people are called functioning addicts...

That starting over with life after weed you refer to is the "recovery path" from addiction...

Fair play to ya for quitting....It is far from easy...

You will also hear people say "Im not addicted to weed, I can stop at any time" ...........The problem is that they cant "stay" stopped........The only way in the world to deal with any addiction whether its weed, heroin, alcohol, gambling etc etc is total constant abstinence....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I wouldn’t smoke weed with this crap. I got Dp/dr when I was 18 from smoking weed for the first time and suffered with the hell for way over a year. Now I have it again 16 years later without any weed but by just thinking about that night 16 years ago when that joint sent me to hell


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I've felt sick almost every time I've ever smoked weed (maybe ten times in my life). I hate the stuff. I never really got the laughs either, save for one time, and even then it gave way to paranoia within about five minutes. Never understood the hype around it.

Edit: young people in the US should also be aware that since weed is becoming increasingly legalized/tolerated, the cool kids are switching to things like cocaine. That stuff is no fun either. It's like a horrible adrenaline shot gone wrong. And the chattering teeth. Don't even get me started. Drugs are so shitty. lol


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

Okay first thing, don't smoke weed if you have dp/dr, it can make you insanely anxious and you'll barely understand what's happening around you. Second, I can tell by my own experience that the first time you smoke (first 3 times in my case), you might not feel anything.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

They did a study where thc caused symptoms of depersonalization in NORMAL people. Stay clear of the high. CBD oil on the other hand has the opposite effect of THC which causes the high. And CBD has anti anxiety effects.


----------

